# forehead vein



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

anyone else have this? its on the side, on the temple. pretty unsightly. would love to get rid of it, but not sure how. i dont even know why it is there.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It carries blood back to your heart.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> It carries blood back to your heart.


i know what a vein is. im kinda wondering what might cause it to show through my skin so much


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

allornothing said:


> i know what a vein is. im kinda wondering what might cause it to show through my skin so much


Veins are located near the skin to allow better dissipation of heat. It's too large to be masked by any local fat tissue, so it shows.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> Veins are located near the skin to allow better dissipation of heat. It's too large to be masked by any local fat tissue, so it shows.


i see. thats interesting.

so is there anything i can do to lessen its size? i was thinking maybe im having trouble with blood circulation? and to maybe take some supplements for healthy heart and blood flow.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Meh, I got veins on both sides of my head... When o work out they really buldge... It's pretty gross to me but no ones ever really said anything to me about it.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> Meh, I got veins on both sides of my head... When o work out they really buldge... It's pretty gross to me but no ones ever really said anything to me about it.


yea. ive had it ever since i was a kid. but over the years, it has come and gone. it will be more noticeable for a good while, then suddenly it will almost vanish.

guess its going through the bulging phase :blank


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

allornothing said:


> i see. thats interesting.
> 
> so is there anything i can do to lessen its size? i was thinking maybe im having trouble with blood circulation? and to maybe take some supplements for healthy heart and blood flow.


Not really. It gets bigger when you exercise because of vasodilation to increase blood flow. Blood vessels grow larger in response to exercise, so you could make them shrink if you stopped exercising so much. But this would be a bad thing.

Larger veins are a sign of good health.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

Sacrieur said:


> Not really. It gets bigger when you exercise because of vasodilation to increase blood flow. Blood vessels grow larger in response to exercise, so you could make them shrink if you stopped exercising so much. But this would be a bad thing.
> 
> Larger veins are a sign of good health.


lol.. you remind me of the dreaded doctor we all have had before.

"everyone gets anxious and depressed sometimes, its perfectly natural"

sorry LOL but your posts remind me of that. the BULGING vein sticking out of my forehead is not what a healthy person has...

thanks for response tho. am sure u didnt intend to be so "the no-****-sherlock doctor"


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

DharmaCat said:


> The blood might be accumulating at that site because the vessel is strangled by surrounding tissue. Try massaging the area and really putting it back on the map by paying attention to the sensation.


i dont know why the heck my eye is so drawn to the vein. :/

thanks dharma, i will try that for sure.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

DharmaCat said:


> If circumstance allow for it, shave your head, then get a proper scalp massage. That can make a serious difference, and I'm not talking esthetics here.


i cleanly shave my head already. i do believe if i did not then the vein would not stand out as much. my hair grows too thin so ive shaved it since i was like 17 y/o.

i'll try massaging around the area tho


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Well have you always had it, or did it appear recently?



allornothing said:


> sorry LOL but your posts remind me of that. the BULGING vein sticking out of my forehead is not what a healthy person has...


Bob Harper has it too. It's more noticeable when you see videos of him.


----------

